# Help with natural remedies



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

I have a history of Crohns / ILEITIS. However, it had been controlled to a manageable level. Now, I am having lots of new problems and new symptoms. The main problems that worry me: ()anytime I eat food, I get rectal pain, rectal urgency, rectal churning, and sometimes nauseous. ()Also, every several days I get woken up in the middle of night with spasm / pain. I don't know if it is a partial blockage because I do have bowel movements that are formed. The middle of the night pain lasts for about 5-10 minutes. I usually pass hard gas or maybe a bowel movement and then rest peacefully.I have tried peppermint and now ginger. Are there other natural remedies or homeopathics that you would recommend?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - If you have a history of Chrohn's and you're now having new symptoms, I would urge you to see your gastroenterologist again as soon as possible. The consequences of IBD are just too serious to delay getting help.Peppermint and ginger are both very soothing to the GI tract (as are anise and fennel) and can help alleviate symptoms, but they will not affect the underlying pathology of Crohn's or ulcerative colitis. For IBS, alleviating the symptoms can in effect solve the problem, as the underlying pathology is probably a conditioned response of the gut nervous system/brain interaction. For IBD, however, the problem is actual phsyical inflammation of the GI tract, and this needs to be dealt with in its own right. Treating just the symptoms may not necessarily provide the help needed to actually address the core problem.I hope you are feeling better soon.Best, Heather


----------

